# 35' Sandpiper Bunkhouse, Bumper pull



## POCIslander (Dec 27, 2010)

2008 35', 40' total length bumper to bumper. The trailer is a bumper pull has 2 slides in extra large bunk room, 1 large slide in living room with fold out couch and a queen size bed in the front room. Inside of trailer is in excellent condition, outside has some cosmectic damage due to high wind ripping off awning and scratching the skirt around the bottom. Trailer has been under cover at the deer lease for the last 2 yrs since I purchased it. This is a great trailer to have a place to stay at your deer lease or your property. Non smoking, and no pets inside.
18,000, serious inquiries only. See craigslist ad for pictures http://houston.craigslist.org/rvs/3350844286.html


----------



## POCIslander (Dec 27, 2010)

*35' Sandpiper Travel Trailer For Sale*

Forgot to post ph# 281-627-0081 8AM to 8PM


----------

